# Aulani Availability Check-In Nov 7 or 8 out on 14th



## oceanvps (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi,
I'm trying to figure out if I should do a res through an owner but before I get too far I'm wondering if anyone can check whether there's availability at Aulani for check in Nov 7 or 8 and out on the 14th, 2015 in a studio category (doesn't matter on view).  Hoping this wouldn't be too much work to look up but I'm not sure how the DVC system works.

Currently I have a cash reservation with aulani but i had read it would be cheaper to do the res through an owner.

Also is parking free if you book through an owner?

Thanks in Advance,
J


----------



## chriskre (Jul 22, 2015)

The only contiguous ressie available at this late date is ocean view.
The other views would require a change of rooms.

Check out dvcbyrequest.com
He's a Canadian DVC points broker and can book for you what you need.
It should be cheaper than booking direct with Disney.  

You could also try mouseowners.com where there are a lot of Disney peeps who rent their points but that's more of a hassle dealing direct.


----------



## oceanvps (Jul 22, 2015)

Thanks for checking and the info


----------



## ailin (Jul 22, 2015)

oceanvps said:


> Hi,
> Also is parking free if you book through an owner?



Yes, parking is free if you rent through an owner.


----------

